# Where can you find good stock charts online?



## Joe Blow (20 June 2004)

Does anyone know a site that allows you to hotlink their charts?

Failing that, is there a site that generates charts as .jpg or .gif files so I can download them myself?


----------



## RichKid (20 June 2004)

Try Kitco.com, you can use their charts for free, just have to mention their name that's all. Mainly commodities from what I recall. Hope this helps.


----------



## JetDollars (8 July 2004)

I am also looking for that kind of site.

Anyone?


----------



## still_in_school (9 July 2004)

Hi Jetdollars,

etrade and commsec, offer interactive charts... could be ideal...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (10 July 2004)

Thank you Still In School


----------



## still_in_school (10 July 2004)

no problems...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## wayneL (10 July 2004)

Hi Guys,

you can hotlink charts from www.bigcharts.com
i'll see if I can do one here.







Cheers


----------



## JetDollars (19 July 2004)

> Gidday,
> Try   http://www.incrediblecharts.com/
> They seem good and they are free!!
> Peter



I agreed with you that they are quite good, but I think they are only free for 30 days.


----------



## JetDollars (19 July 2004)

testing attachment:



_*IT DOESN'T SEEM TO WORK!*_


----------



## Joe Blow (19 July 2004)

> testing attachment:
> 
> 
> 
> _*IT DOESN'T SEEM TO WORK!*_




Jet, we're currently having issues with attachments.

Am trying to fix it as quickly as I can.

If I can't get it sorted out within the week I'm getting new forum software!


----------



## pete152 (19 July 2004)

Gidday,
Try  http://www.incrediblecharts.com/
They seem good and they are free!!
Peter


----------



## pete152 (20 July 2004)

Hello all,
No i don \'think it is only for 30days(will have to check :-/)
Peter


----------



## JetDollars (20 July 2004)

My avatar, please do not delete, thank you.


----------



## pete152 (21 July 2004)

Yes it says it is free for 30 days(I should really read everything!!) Bugger but it is good so may have to buy it.
Stock doctor is great as well it cost around $2000 with $1000 per year n but it works great. (a friend of mine has it)
Peter


----------



## barry593 (22 July 2008)

Also try Fcharts... a free Aussie package..(It doesn't have time restrictions either..)
 u can download free eod asx data
into it from float.com automatically!! 

see   http://www.spacejock.com/            for fcharts se.
and   http://www.float.com.au/scgi-bin/prod/dl.cgi           for float.com


__________________
Baz


----------



## WRONG'UN (22 July 2008)

I have the upgrade, FCharts Pro. It is excellent - lots of indicators, ability to write your own indicators, customisable scans and trade testing. Cost is only $175 - available on a 7 day free trial basis - if at the end of the 7 day period you don't want it it will revert to the free FCharts version.


----------



## AlexanderPop (27 July 2008)

www.incrediblecharts.com very good


----------

